# Off Bike > Wintersport: Ski, Snowboard >  Tirol White Edition - Aktion der Bergrettung und Orthovox

## georg

Die "Tirol White Edition" ist mit 359 Euro (inklusive Bergekostenversicherung) ein sehr preisgünstiges Paket mit der empfohlenen Notausrüstung auf modernstem Stand der Technik für alle, die abseits gesicherter Pisten unterwegs sind: Tourengeher, Variantenfahrer, Winterbergsteiger, Freerider auf Ski und Snowboards ...

www.bergrettung.at/Story.757.0.html

----------


## DirtMerchant

Hast a idee wo man günstig nur zu einem akt. piepserl kommt?

----------


## Tyrolens

Hier: www.sport-praxenthaler.com/VS...ef6a865ae3b6c5

----------


## noox

Ich hab einen Newsletter vom Eybl bekommen, wo du -15% auf alles bis heute bekommst. Die haben auch Pieps und andere im Online-Shop. 

NAchdem die mir den Newseltter auch an den Downhill-Rangers-Verein schicken, kann ich den Code ja hier reinschreiben: Gutscheincode 122010. www.sport-eybl.com

----------


## noox

> Hier: www.sport-praxenthaler.com/VS...ef6a865ae3b6c5


Ist das günstiger als normal  :Confused:

----------


## Tyrolens

Musst du mal anrufen.  :Wink:

----------

